# YOUNG HOGG



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

LET'S ALL PAY TRIBUTE TO THE MAN "YOUNG HOGG" AND RECAPTURE THE MOMENTS OF GOOD LOWRIDING.

THANKS TO THIS MAN, HE BUILT A LOWRIDER BRIDGE TO "OUT OF TOWNERS"

*"KEEPIN IT REAL.. NO POTATO CHIPPEN"*


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

did he pass away or something? :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Oct 13 2010, 12:59 PM~18799716
> *did he pass away or something? :dunno:
> *


no


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

he the lowrider video legend he show the world about our california style of riding my hat off too my USO young hogg and he also my good friend god bless you yh onelove


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

i just found a box of like 15 young hogg vhs tapes in my lincoln trunk.now i gots to get a vcr


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lol


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 13 2010, 10:05 AM~18799764
> *no
> *


There's already a topic on him


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillacBENe_@Oct 13 2010, 05:40 PM~18802518
> *i just found a box of like 15 young hogg vhs tapes in my lincoln trunk.now i gots to get a vcr
> *


 :wow: :werd: if you want to sell them shoot me a p.m


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 13 2010, 11:50 AM~18799637
> *LET'S ALL PAY TRIBUTE TO THE MAN "YOUNG HOGG" AND RECAPTURE THE MOMENTS OF GOOD LOWRIDING.
> 
> THANKS TO THIS MAN, HE BUILT A LOWRIDER BRIDGE TO "OUT OF TOWNERS"
> ...


you tube has alot of his videos,,,,,i have sat here and seen hours of them..thats some real shi,,..i remember when i worked for locos hydaulics and the "shaw" days..mid 90's were bad ass fu;.,


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

ohh wee :biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Oct 13 2010, 10:59 AM~18799716
> *did he pass away or something? :dunno:
> *


who cares unless he's gonna make more bad ass cruising vid's, if he's gonna make those gay as hopper vid's like trucha he might as well be dead


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

hey lookie at what i found. young hoggs bucket...i mean car next to mine. :cheesy:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

***** gots the same lv rims. :0


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 13 2010, 11:35 PM~18805882
> *hey lookie at what i found. young hoggs bucket...i mean car next to mine. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chino_1_@Oct 13 2010, 07:16 PM~18802832
> *There's already a topic on him
> *


where?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Thank You Young Hogg For paving the way for the lowrider dvd's of today! You hold a title that none of us can ever get "the one that started lowrider videos" much respect homie! I remember when i started you had a camera man at the majestics picnic in AZ and when you would look for the good angles to film from i was already there and you told your camera man to stand next to me! man i had a big head that day! Maybe Ill be the one that finds the way to get everyone to appreciate what we do while we are doing it and not just after! or something!* :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

big up to to YOUNG HOGG.....


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480+Oct 13 2010, 10:59 AM~18799716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wtffff


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 14 2010, 10:43 AM~18808631
> *Thank You Young Hogg For paving the way for the lowrider dvd's of today! You hold a title that none of us can ever get "the one that started lowrider videos" much respect homie! I remember when i started you had a camera man at the majestics picnic in AZ and when you would look for the good angles to film from i was already there and you told your camera man to stand next to me! man i had a big head that day! Maybe Ill  be the one that finds the way to get everyone to appreciate what we do while we are doing it and not just after! or something! :biggrin:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

BIG UPS TO THE OLD MAN HOGG


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 14 2010, 08:43 AM~18808631
> *Thank You Young Hogg For paving the way for the lowrider dvd's of today! You hold a title that none of us can ever get "the one that started lowrider videos" much respect homie! I remember when i started you had a camera man at the majestics picnic in AZ and when you would look for the good angles to film from i was already there and you told your camera man to stand next to me! man i had a big head that day! Maybe Ill  be the one that finds the way to get everyone to appreciate what we do while we are doing it and not just after! or something! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

i remember whn he debuted his first vid at the phoenix show along time ago..and got the homie Rick to buy a bunch of them. real cool dude.


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 14 2010, 09:00 AM~18808783
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: wtffff
> *


It sounded like he passed away or something,lol. my bad


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Hoggs old vids are the shit, they can't be duplicated, I been hitting him up on facebook telling him to bring out the old vids on DVD


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 14 2010, 09:43 AM~18808631
> *Thank You Young Hogg For paving the way for the lowrider dvd's of today! You hold a title that none of us can ever get "the one that started lowrider videos" much respect homie! I remember when i started you had a camera man at the majestics picnic in AZ and when you would look for the good angles to film from i was already there and you told your camera man to stand next to me! man i had a big head that day! Maybe Ill  be the one that finds the way to get everyone to appreciate what we do while we are doing it and not just after! or something! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: you need to give cases of energy drinks like he used to do it!i know i alway had a fridge fool of PITBULL ENERGY DRINKS...thanks YOUNG HOGG


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 13 2010, 09:50 AM~18799637
> *LET'S ALL PAY TRIBUTE TO THE MAN "YOUNG HOGG" AND RECAPTURE THE MOMENTS OF GOOD LOWRIDING.
> 
> THANKS TO THIS MAN, HE BUILT A LOWRIDER BRIDGE TO "OUT OF TOWNERS"
> ...


Dude, you make it sound like he died. :wow:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 14 2010, 03:23 PM~18810790
> *Dude, you make it sound like he died.  :wow:
> *


THE REAL ****** NO WHAT'S UP


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

oh thats why, I'm a lowrider, not a *****


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Oct 14 2010, 06:39 PM~18812435
> *oh thats why, I'm a lowrider, not a *****
> *


thanks for that revelation :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 14 2010, 01:36 PM~18810507
> *Hoggs old vids are the shit, they can't be duplicated, I been hitting him up on facebook telling him to bring out the old vids on DVD
> *


x2 i know the vhs tapes are highly sought after. always had great crenshaw footage.


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 14 2010, 01:23 PM~18810790
> *Dude, you make it sound like he died.  :wow:
> *


glad I wasn't the only one


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Oct 15 2010, 11:36 AM~18818960
> *glad I wasn't the only one
> *


KIDS I TELL YA :uh:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

it's funny how you can call someone a kid with out even knowing them, just proves to show how ignorant some peaple can be.but I aint mad atcha though, keep your posts up :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 14 2010, 12:52 PM~18811068
> *THE REAL ****** NO WHAT'S UP
> *


Do they also ride with white racing steering wheels? :tongue:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 15 2010, 01:16 PM~18819771
> *Do they also ride with white racing steering wheels?  :tongue:
> *


NO WE FUCK PEOPLE UP WHO TALK SHIT


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Oct 15 2010, 12:26 PM~18819353
> *it's funny how you can call someone a kid with out even knowing them, just proves to show how ignorant some peaple can be.but I aint mad atcha though, keep your posts up :thumbsup:
> *


KICK ROCKS LITTLE *****


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 15 2010, 10:40 AM~18819930
> *NO WE FUCK PEOPLE UP WHO TALK SHIT
> *


Fool you're 4' 9".


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

I loved the young hog videos because:

1. Music was dope, hard to find cali stuff.
2. Focused mostly on street riding. (hate show coverage in lowriding videos)
3. Showcased the colorful characters. The arguments between the OG's so funny. I still go around quoting lines from those young hog videos. "Big Punchy" "Big Rat" etc. Those guys were classic.


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

maybe it's just me, but I think truucha and Rillin' are better. I know alot of you guys might disagree. but I think we can all agree that O.G. rider was wak. except his wife :tongue:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Truucha sucks, fuck stuck falling apart junkyard cars, Rollin ain't bad


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 13 2010, 09:35 PM~18805882
> *hey lookie at what i found. young hoggs bucket...i mean car next to mine. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Which bucket is his the gold/tan or the stock silver with graphics? :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480+Oct 15 2010, 03:53 PM~18820788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Truth right there^ Truucha is absolutely garbage.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 15 2010, 01:45 PM~18819961
> *Fool you're 4' 9".
> *


AND SPEAK SOFTLY, BUT CARRY A BIIIIIG STICK! :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Watching hogg right now on youtube.... ol school riders. Bad ass footage of 90's lowridin. Man how lowridin has changed!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Oct 15 2010, 06:58 PM~18822057
> *Watching hogg right now on youtube....  ol school riders.  Bad ass footage of 90's lowridin.  Man how lowridin has changed!
> *


LOWRIDING WAS REAL BACK IN THOSE DAYS.. ****** CRUISING, HOPPING, CHICKS ON THE SEEN, ETC.. ****** USED TO GET CLEAN TOO.. DRESSED THE SAME COLOR AS THEIR CAR.. SOME ****** GOT THEIR HAIR PRESSED AND CURLED EARLY THAT DAY TO GET READY FOR THE NIGHT..

NOW.. SHIIIAT.. BUNCH OF BULLSHIT CIRCUS CARS, HARDLY NO CHICKS UNLESS THEIR FAT, BUNCH OF FAT BALD GUYS PILED TOGETHER YELLING.. NO THANKS, I'LL STICK TO THE OLD STYLE (AUTHENTIC WAY).. I LOVE CHIPPIN DOWN THE STREET BANGIN OLDIES, PICKING UP HOODRATS


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 15 2010, 05:06 PM~18822101
> *LOWRIDING WAS REAL BACK IN THOSE DAYS.. ****** CRUISING, HOPPING, CHICKS ON THE SEEN, ETC.. ****** USED TO GET CLEAN TOO.. DRESSED THE SAME COLOR AS THEIR CAR.. SOME ****** GOT THEIR HAIR PRESSED AND CURLED EARLY THAT DAY TO GET READY FOR THE NIGHT..
> 
> NOW.. SHIIIAT.. BUNCH OF BULLSHIT CIRCUS CARS, HARDLY NO CHICKS UNLESS THEIR FAT, BUNCH OF FAT BALD GUYS PILED TOGETHER YELLING.. NO THANKS, I'LL STICK TO THE OLD STYLE (AUTHENTIC WAY).. I LOVE CHIPPIN DOWN THE STREET BANGIN OLDIES, PICKING UP HOODRATS
> *


Fosho mayne! ! Clownin n lowridin baby


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Oct 15 2010, 04:53 PM~18820788
> *maybe it's just me, but I think truucha and Rillin' are better. I know alot of you guys might disagree. but I think we can all agree that O.G. rider was wak. except his wife :tongue:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 13 2010, 08:31 PM~18805809
> *who cares unless he's gonna make more bad ass cruising vid's, if he's gonna make those gay as hopper vid's like trucha he might as well be dead
> *


 :biggrin: LOL.


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

IM GLADE I GOT A PEACE OF HOG HISTORY.





















2002 SAN BERNADINO FAIR GROUNDS, THAT WAS THE FIRST TIME I BROUGHT MA G HOUSE OUT, THANKS HOG, MAAAAAAAAAAAA *****


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 15 2010, 04:06 PM~18822101
> *LOWRIDING WAS REAL BACK IN THOSE DAYS.. ****** CRUISING, HOPPING, CHICKS ON THE SEEN, ETC.. ****** USED TO GET CLEAN TOO.. DRESSED THE SAME COLOR AS THEIR CAR.. SOME ****** GOT THEIR HAIR PRESSED AND CURLED EARLY THAT DAY TO GET READY FOR THE NIGHT..
> 
> NOW.. SHIIIAT.. BUNCH OF BULLSHIT CIRCUS CARS, HARDLY NO CHICKS UNLESS THEIR FAT, BUNCH OF FAT BALD GUYS PILED TOGETHER YELLING.. NO THANKS, I'LL STICK TO THE OLD STYLE (AUTHENTIC WAY).. I LOVE CHIPPIN DOWN THE STREET BANGIN OLDIES, PICKING UP HOODRATS
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

I STILL HAVE SOME PUMPS AND DUMPS YOUNG HOGG VIDEOS. :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

BIG UPS TO YOUNG HOGG...OL SKOOL G....


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

W


> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Oct 15 2010, 01:24 PM~18820608
> *I loved the young hog videos because:
> 
> 1. Music was dope, hard to find cali stuff.
> ...


HAVE TO AGREE WITH U ON THAT...ESPECIALLY THE MUSIC...JUST STRAIGHT RIDER BEATS


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

YOUNG HOG HANDS DOWN MADE THE BEST LOWRIDIN VIDEOS :worship: :worship: :worship: JUS SOME OF MY YOUNG HOG VIDEOS I HAVE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

there are 6 original pumps & dumps for sale on ebay..



i am looking for more volumes to complete my collection..


anybody selling or trading copys lmk...


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i have
young hog 
pumps and dumps 1-28, 30-31, 42, platinum collection #2, (both volumes2000), 3year anniversary,(both part 19 volumes) ,tribute to zues,outta townwers act 1-2 ,9 & 12
(40 total volumes)


and looking for more


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 14 2010, 12:35 AM~18805882
> *hey lookie at what i found. young hoggs bucket...i mean car next to mine. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 you have a car,lol..what happend to the horse and buggy?


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 15 2010, 07:06 PM~18822101
> *LOWRIDING WAS REAL BACK IN THOSE DAYS.. ****** CRUISING, HOPPING, CHICKS ON THE SEEN, ETC.. ****** USED TO GET CLEAN TOO.. DRESSED THE SAME COLOR AS THEIR CAR.. SOME ****** GOT THEIR HAIR PRESSED AND CURLED EARLY THAT DAY TO GET READY FOR THE NIGHT..
> 
> NOW.. SHIIIAT.. BUNCH OF BULLSHIT CIRCUS CARS, HARDLY NO CHICKS UNLESS THEIR FAT, BUNCH OF FAT BALD GUYS PILED TOGETHER YELLING.. NO THANKS, I'LL STICK TO THE OLD STYLE (AUTHENTIC WAY).. I LOVE CHIPPIN DOWN THE STREET BANGIN OLDIES, PICKING UP HOODRATS
> *


Preach!!!! Everybody isn't hittin in the 90 inches. :thumbsup: If your car is clean and hittin in the 20's you get respect.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Oct 20 2010, 09:06 PM~18865057
> *Preach!!!!  Everybody isn't hittin in the 90 inches.  :thumbsup:  If your car is clean and hittin in the 20's you get respect.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 15 2010, 05:06 PM~18822101
> *LOWRIDING WAS REAL BACK IN THOSE DAYS.. ****** CRUISING, HOPPING, CHICKS ON THE SEEN, ETC.. ****** USED TO GET CLEAN TOO.. DRESSED THE SAME COLOR AS THEIR CAR.. SOME ****** GOT THEIR HAIR PRESSED AND CURLED EARLY THAT DAY TO GET READY FOR THE NIGHT..
> 
> NOW.. SHIIIAT.. BUNCH OF BULLSHIT CIRCUS CARS, HARDLY NO CHICKS UNLESS THEIR FAT, BUNCH OF FAT BALD GUYS PILED TOGETHER YELLING.. NO THANKS, I'LL STICK TO THE OLD STYLE (AUTHENTIC WAY).. I LOVE CHIPPIN DOWN THE STREET BANGIN OLDIES, PICKING UP HOODRATS
> *


AGREE 200%...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 15 2010, 05:13 PM~18820900
> *Truucha sucks, fuck stuck falling apart junkyard cars
> *


and hes a stalker.


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

I havent watched any new truucha vids in awhile but I heard something about him getting jumped, whats that about? any links?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Oct 20 2010, 07:06 PM~18865057
> *Preach!!!!  Everybody isn't hittin in the 90 inches.  :thumbsup:  If your car is clean and hittin in the 20's you get respect.
> *


fucka hopper Id rather tip around ina clean jaw dropper huh! Strictly!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 15 2010, 05:06 PM~18822101
> *LOWRIDING WAS REAL BACK IN THOSE DAYS.. ****** CRUISING, HOPPING, CHICKS ON THE SEEN, ETC.. ****** USED TO GET CLEAN TOO.. DRESSED THE SAME COLOR AS THEIR CAR.. SOME ****** GOT THEIR HAIR PRESSED AND CURLED EARLY THAT DAY TO GET READY FOR THE NIGHT..
> 
> NOW.. SHIIIAT.. BUNCH OF BULLSHIT CIRCUS CARS, HARDLY NO CHICKS UNLESS THEIR FAT, BUNCH OF FAT BALD GUYS PILED TOGETHER YELLING.. NO THANKS, I'LL STICK TO THE OLD STYLE (AUTHENTIC WAY).. I LOVE CHIPPIN DOWN THE STREET BANGIN OLDIES, PICKING UP HOODRATS
> *


  FORREAl!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Oct 22 2010, 01:11 PM~18880421
> *I havent watched any new truucha vids in awhile but I heard something about him getting jumped, whats that about? any links?
> *



You talking about this? When he got punked out for being a fucking bitch and chasing people around? Fuck that Jesse should have busted his ass

Truucha being a pussy


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 22 2010, 01:07 PM~18881327
> *You talking about this?  When he got punked out for being a fucking bitch and chasing people around?  Fuck that Jesse should have busted his ass
> 
> Truucha being a pussy
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

got a hogg Lincoln for sale


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OGJordan said:


> You talking about this? When he got punked out for being a fucking bitch and chasing people around? Fuck that Jesse should have busted his ass
> 
> Truucha being a pussy


DAMN HE SNITCHIN LOL SUCCA


----------



## Latins Finest (Jul 10, 2012)

Big UPS to Young Hog.


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)

Video clip from a video Young Hog created in 1996 of a wedding using Klique car club. 
Leapin Steve, Diego Segura, Peter Tapia, Oscar Segura.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

I liked Cali Swangin' much better.....Young Hogg needed to shut the fuck up while filming. Nobody wants to hear you,I spent $20 to watch the cars,not hear you screaming in the background.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

^ disagree..
Young Hogg had did a great ghetto commentary with all the latest Los Angeles slang. He kept it real


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

187PURE said:


> LET'S ALL PAY TRIBUTE TO THE MAN "YOUNG HOGG" AND RECAPTURE THE MOMENTS OF GOOD LOWRIDING.
> 
> THANKS TO THIS MAN, HE BUILT A LOWRIDER BRIDGE TO "OUT OF TOWNERS"
> 
> *"KEEPIN IT REAL.. NO POTATO CHIPPEN"*


Dang homie I thought He died or something. but yeah big ups to him. He created the mobile Lowrider magazine.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Hes hosting a hop tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Lowrider19 said:


> I liked Cali Swangin' much better.....Young Hogg needed to shut the fuck up while filming. Nobody wants to hear you,I spent $20 to watch the cars,not hear you screaming in the background.


 PUT IT ON MUTE THEN, HOGG THE MAN


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

Got my lil piece of lowrider history!!!! Best videos hands down


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

64 CRAWLING said:


> PUT IT ON MUTE THEN, HOGG THE MAN


 I would if i could find my VCR......no doubt he was the first to bring the rest of the country a taste of the streets of L.A.,and much props for that.....credit where credit is due. I have all of his vids back to vol. 5 or 6 to about 20 or 21.....did he ever come out with DVD's? I don't remember....


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

Lowrider19 said:


> I would if i could find my VCR......no doubt he was the first to bring the rest of the country a taste of the streets of L.A.,and much props for that.....credit where credit is due. I have all of his vids back to vol. 5 or 6 to about 20 or 21.....did he ever come out with DVD's? I don't remember....


I think he only made one on DVD. I have it but don't remember what the vol # it is.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

Up on3 said:


> I think he only made one on DVD. I have it but don't remember what the vol # it is.


95 or 96 vol 1 with master ace soundtrack.


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

cobrakarate said:


> 95 or 96 vol 1 with master ace soundtrack.


It's newer then that like 2000-2001. It has stl, san Diego and LA footage.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I THOUGHT IT WAS THE OUT OF TOWNERS


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

64 CRAWLING said:


> I THOUGHT IT WAS THE OUT OF TOWNERS


Yeah it is.. Brown Baggin It is the name of it.


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Lowrider19 said:


> I would if i could find my VCR......no doubt he was the first to bring the rest of the country a taste of the streets of L.A.,and much props for that.....credit where credit is due. I have all of his vids back to vol. 5 or 6 to about 20 or 21.....did he ever come out with DVD's? I don't remember....


he has them on dvd disc now and he sells them he on facebook


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> I THOUGHT IT WAS THE OUT OF TOWNERS


I came out on that one ....


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...-young-hogg-pumps-dumps-vol-1-30-now-dvd.html


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Young Hogg

http://vimeo.com/92005945


----------



## MR.Towne (Sep 26, 2006)

Dig that video link am glad 2 see that young hog is making a come back he's the best host 4 the low rider moment


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Great video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


ciscosfc said:


>


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Which volume was Big Rat from supernatural cc swingin' his 59' in? That was a bad ass episode...


----------

